# Windows under Linux



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

CodeWeavers Has CrossOver Plans for 2009

"Commercial Wine variant provider CodeWeavers peers into the crystal ball and sees Direct X 10, PhotoShop CS3 and Quicken 2009."
http://www.linux-magazine.com/onlin...inux_codeweavers_has_crossover_plans_for_2009


----------

